# OMG...



## dither (Dec 2, 2018)

No I'm not religious, of course not, it's just a saying. That's all.
But why me? Why now?
The radio plays, a particular kind of music. My kind of music and how I yearn to get up and dance. Well, no, not right here right now. I just wish that I could.
Y'know?

Now the adverts with their blurb, and the moment is lost.

Omg, more dance music, and it's rocks. It really does.


----------



## Plasticweld (Dec 2, 2018)

I took dancing lessons in my 50s


----------



## dither (Dec 2, 2018)

The idea/notion of dancing suggests/implies an activity indulged by more than one. Usually a man and a woman. The thing is PW, I'd love to dance alone. We've seen that guy who, in the course of his day, hear's a sound, car radio, whatever, and suddenly breaks out into those moves and boogies. In a shopping center, just walking down the street. Anywhere, any time.
I DO envy those guys.


----------



## dither (Dec 2, 2018)

oH Adelle,
that track grates like I cannot tell you.

Sorry doesn't cut it. No way no how.
Some broken hearts NEVER mend.


----------



## Plasticweld (Dec 2, 2018)

[video=youtube_share;yBZ0Y2t0ceo]https://youtu.be/yBZ0Y2t0ceo?t=33[/video]

I would like to learn how to do this


----------



## dither (Dec 2, 2018)

Not for me PW.

Having said that, I DO think that [with me ] it's a confidence thing.

If you can do like the guy in the video the options are endless.


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 2, 2018)

[video=youtube;wFWDGTVYqE8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wFWDGTVYqE8[/video]
If the vid don't work the link should.

Footloose - Kenny Loggins​





G.D.


----------



## dither (Dec 2, 2018)

Lol, no way guard dog. In my wildest dreams. Great vid though.

I'm in my 60s. About half way to 70.

Too late now I guess.

Oh if only I'd dared.


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 2, 2018)

It's okay, Dither... the folks in that movie are all mine and your age now, ( I'm 55 ) or dead, and can't do that stuff anymore either. At least not the way they used to.



G.D.


----------



## dither (Dec 2, 2018)

Guard dog,

it's a confidence thing.
Not looking to pull. Quite the opposite. Just a way of showing contentment I suppose.
A statement. A lie actually.


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 2, 2018)

Funny thing Dither... there something I heard a long time ago that's always stuck with me:

"A person should be very careful what they pretend to be. Because it they pretend a thing for long enough, sooner or later they may discover that it's exactly what they've become."

So... pretend you're confident and happy.

Who knows? That may end up being the way it is.



G.D.


----------



## dither (Dec 2, 2018)

That's all well and good but here's the rub.
I don't like confident people although maybe they're all just putting on a show.
I suppose we all do to some extent.
But boogyin down the street, I don't think so.


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 2, 2018)

Boogie, you say?

Try this : 

Outasight - The Boogie

I know... How 'bot this one?

[video=youtube;kqy_czC8Fns]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqy_czC8Fns[/video]


The Time Warp 1975

:wink:  :devilish:


And I hope you notice that these are... instructional... videos. :wink:




G.D.


----------



## dither (Dec 3, 2018)

Lol!
I thought he was great in that. So funny.


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 16, 2018)

Ran across this and thought of this thread.

Captain Jack - Iko Iko

Thought you'd find it amusing, Dither.

P.S. found this one amusing too:

Elvis Presley - His latest Flame RX


G.D.


----------



## bazz cargo (Dec 19, 2018)

You can try learning the Moon Walk off youtube, it is subtle and once mastered can lead to smugness.


----------



## dither (Dec 21, 2018)

I think the trick is, as with the "time warp", not to take yourself too seriously. I take myself too too seriously. Am so self-conscious. Sometimes you just have to let yourself go, and I can't DO that.


----------



## dither (Dec 21, 2018)

bazz cargo said:


> You can try learning the Moon Walk off youtube, it is subtle and once mastered can lead to smugness.



Oh WOW!
Smugness, me.
Wouldn't THAT be something.


----------



## dither (Dec 21, 2018)

Guard Dog,
I don't click on links that are posted because I don't have sound here.
Sorry.


----------



## Guard Dog (Dec 21, 2018)

dither said:


> Guard Dog,
> I don't click on links that are posted because I don't have sound here.
> Sorry.



That's okay.

Trust me, with some of those, you'd be turning it down/off anyway. lol

( It's the dance part I thought you might find interesting. Some of the music is... not what I would have chosen. )

G.D.


----------

